# Most common problem with Jetta TPMS systems?



## jldude (Dec 16, 2009)

Ok, I upgraded to 18" tires a few months ago, and TPMS system handled the higher pressures just fine. However, last night the light did not just turn on, it flashed for a minute first, then solid. Does this now every time I start it, regardless of pressure. I'm not about to let my dealer rip me off for new parts, especially since from what I've read online, there is a low probability they will find the cause the first time anyway. Not to mention they stated my certified warranty would not cover the TPMS system, if aftermarket wheels were installed. So if there IS a serious problem, I'm SOL and I'll disable or ignore the little light till I decide it's worth the hundreds to fix it.
Question is has anyone else had this problem and what is the most likely culprit? It's an '07 model with 54K miles


----------



## Neckromacr (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: Most common problem with Jetta TPMS systems? (jldude)*

TPMS systems are just nanny devices anyway. It sounds like one of your sensors may have died (best guess from generic work with TPMS systems across the board).
I'm assuming you're checking your air pressure regularly? If so you're defeating one of the main reasons behind the TPMS system. I think there is a mode in the VAGCOM that can just turn it off. Find a friend with one and check your air pressure the old fashioned way once a month.
I have a hate/hate relationship with TPMS systems as it is and would turn it off as soon as I took ownership of the car.


----------



## jldude (Dec 16, 2009)

*Re: Most common problem with Jetta TPMS systems? (Neckromacr)*

Well it may not matter anymore as the dummy light went off anyway randomly. I had taken it to the dealer and they brought the pressure down to "correct" levels, and it did go off(after about an entire day) which seemed weird but I guess I'll keep em at that pressure. They told me they set it at 34 like it says on the door, but when I checked them at the gas station, the hose said more like 44 psi.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2008)

*Re: Most common problem with Jetta TPMS systems? (jldude)*

I'd have you follow the reset procedures in the owner's manual to see if that fixes it. If not then you could see if the car has a code that could be read (autozone will do for free at most stores) to see if the car knows what the issue is. If not then assume a sensor has gone bad and see if the wheel vendor can get you a replacement sensor..........


----------



## windsorblue (Jul 23, 2001)

*Re: Most common problem with Jetta TPMS systems? ([email protected])*

If you have not done so already, check the pressure in the spare tire.


----------



## jldude (Dec 16, 2009)

*Re: Most common problem with Jetta TPMS systems? (windsorblue)*

Very good point, I shall do that ASAP, and to clarify....now the light flashes then solid for only about 3 minutes about every few days after I start the car, some mornings it will never light, and some days it will flash every time I start it. 
So I'm led to believe the light is trying to remind me of a problem, not just indicate one. 
Never ceases to amaze me how "smart" modern VWs are...


----------

